# Parker Premiere grade? any such thing?



## cwinfrey5 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, even if you cant tell me if I can change cams or what the fps is of the bow in question, at least tell me if thats really the name of the bow and if its a piece of ***** or not...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

First off I am not sure that many on here are VERY familiar with Parker's line ups over the years. Second it would help if you could post a picture or two. Third if you have a serial number on the bow I would just contact Parker and get the info from them. Most of the Parkers today are module adjustable, meaning you need to replace a part to adjust the draw length. Some of the older bows (all mfgs) at one time had draw specific cams, again not sure what you have but that is the Reader's Digest version. As far a draw weight I would bottom the adjusting bolt and then back off no more than 4 full turns. Usually the specs are on a sticker on the lower limb but they fade and limb do get replaced. Call Parker.


----------



## cwinfrey5 (Jan 17, 2010)

I appreciate your input. Sorry I couldnt give more details, but since I'm very new to the archery scene, I didnt really know what to give. No pics available...
So since you are telling me everyone here may not be familiar with Parker, does that indicate that hardly anyone owns one and that Parker is a less than average quality bow? And that I possibly should pass on gettin this guys bow? I already have reservations about buying it just because I read something on Parkers website stating that the change of cams isnt possible due to the rest of the bows OEM parts on the bow...


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with the Parker bows, I have a Trailblazer which shoots great.
Considering the age of the bow in question, I would say it is not worth trying to upgrade it for more speed.
Speed is fine, but there are a lot of other considerations which are more important, smoothness and quietness to name two.
However, if it is in good condition, and shoots as well as you say, it may be worth having it and using it as it is.
The choice, as they say, is yours.
Good luck.


Kev


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Parkers are fine bows, just not a huge player, kind of like the Quest I just bought. Bigger isn't always better. I'd still give Parker a call, very good customer service. We are a selling dealer and I have dealt with them in the past....


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Parker made solocam bows in both field grade and premiere grade. When I am not sure but agree with post suggesting talking direct to parker they are good guys and will help you out. I have a field grade and would still be shooting it if I wasn't co-oping for HOYT. Loved the way it shot and tuned.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

The Parker Premier Grade was my first bow, they are good bows but I would guess it's closer to 10 years old, I got mine used and I think that was in 2002. I'd also doubt he's getting anywhere near 290 fps out of it.


















Here's a few pics I found with a google search.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

cwinfrey5 said:


> Hey ya'll,
> 
> "*Parker Premiere grade? any such thing*?"
> 
> ...


From the info I have been able to gather, mostly here  the feild / premeir grade were pre-hunter mag bows made about `02 maybe 03. Cam on the hunter mag line seems identical. I bought one for my son last year, new string and replaced the stablizer etc. 

Sonce then I now need two items for this bow which may be hard to find, been thinking about contacting Parker directly as well. The plastic slider broke. If you notice the design of the guard it isn't angled so a standard slider would place the stings on the wrong side of the guard. Giving way to a fletching clearance problem. Not sure if I should replace it with a angled guard or if a replacement would even fit. However I'm thinking this specific slider would work as a replacement. 
I believe the Bow shoots about 225-240 fps. Not exactly screaming by todays speeds but 8 years ago nothing to sneeze at either. I would have no problems hunting with this bow, luckily both my son and I have the same draw length. But the point being before (I) broke the slider I would pick up the Parker and it was a joy to shoot. My son not shooting a bow before could pick it up and slam a 3"-6" group at 20 yards n/p. And I'm not sure I even have the right release for him. The other weekend he asked my when I'd have his bow fixed 
The other problem maybe someone here could advise me on is the wooden handle has a hairline crack in it.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*reality*

The truth is that the bow is very old and not very quiet or fast.

Will it kill deer?? Yes!!If you can get it for a decent price then go for it.

I sold one for a customer on ebay about 2 years ago and we got only about $66 for it loaded with accessories. Hope that helps.


----------



## u812sds (Nov 5, 2009)

*parker bow*

you can buy a brand new2010 parker wildfire xp loaded with warrenty for around 425.00 so unless its dirt cheap i would pass


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Geeze; sure it's an older Bow but not ancient. Yupp I paid about 70$ for one off craigslist, but it's not junk. It is what it is and makes a good starter Bow imo.


----------



## Espi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello, everybody. This is my first participation on the forum (well, second; first was presentation).
I see 29innovator70 and Fantail and more people here have Parker Premier Grade bow. It seems it was the antecesor of the Parker Hunter Mag that is my bow. I had the same problem with the plastic slider of the guard and it's not necessary to change it for an angled one. A friend of my club gave me a plastic slider that separates cables into 2 dimensions very simply and it works perfectly... better with a photo.
Now i have also a problem: i need a 28" draw length module for the cam of my Hunter Mag that is the same cam fist on your Premier Grade. But there's no reference or number printed in it. I've to loock for it in internet cause in Spain (where i'm from) there are no Parker dealers and without the cam model reference it's quite difficult. Do you know the name of the cam and/or wher to buy a 28" module?. Thank you.
P.D.: Sorry. The Archery Talk forum sistem don't let me attach photographs. First i have to write 5 messages. Fantail: if you want photos of plastic slide i can send you by an e-mail.


----------



## lenny288 (Sep 16, 2005)

ESPI, the cam you need is the SDH.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I am a dealer for Parker and have some modules. I don't know if one of these will fit, I can check Tuesday with Parker. Like some have said unless you are getting a good buy. I would go with one of the newer ones, faster, smoother, parrellel limbs, less hand shock and I have some on clearance. Sometimes buying used is great, but do you need to change the strings? If you do, another $50.00+, will the bow be completely setup?
And welcome to AT


----------



## Espi (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you very much Lenny288, i've been learning a little about this searching in internet and i think you're right; i'll buy an SDH module. I'm waiting for answer of somebody who sells old Parker bow cam modules by ebay for $20.
And you're also right 3children. The bow cost me $90+$45USPS+$20module and yes i have to buy new strings... so bow price is $170. But that's quite right for a 5-6 years old but good loaded bow for somebody who is not still a good archer. Thank you for looking for the module, i'm waiting for the answer of this ebay man, maybe if he can't help me we could do something with it.


----------



## ABCArchery304 (Oct 4, 2021)

Fantail said:


> From the info I have been able to gather, mostly here  the feild / premeir grade were pre-hunter mag bows made about `02 maybe 03. Cam on the hunter mag line seems identical. I bought one for my son last year, new string and replaced the stablizer etc.
> 
> Sonce then I now need two items for this bow which may be hard to find, been thinking about contacting Parker directly as well. The plastic slider broke. If you notice the design of the guard it isn't angled so a standard slider would place the stings on the wrong side of the guard. Giving way to a fletching clearance problem. Not sure if I should replace it with a angled guard or if a replacement would even fit. However I'm thinking this specific slider would work as a replacement.
> I believe the Bow shoots about 225-240 fps. Not exactly screaming by todays speeds but 8 years ago nothing to sneeze at either. I would have no problems hunting with this bow, luckily both my son and I have the same draw length. But the point being before (I) broke the slider I would pick up the Parker and it was a joy to shoot. My son not shooting a bow before could pick it up and slam a 3"-6" group at 20 yards n/p. And I'm not sure I even have the right release for him. The other weekend he asked my when I'd have his bow fixed
> The other problem maybe someone here could advise me on is the wooden handle has a hairline crack in it.


By chance would anyone know or have the specs of ATA, Brace Hight, string and cable size?


----------

